# When to switch to adult food



## Vizmom (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a very active 6month old Vizsla named Ginger! Her breeder put her on Purina Pro Plan for puppies. She likes it and eats pretty much whatever I put in front of her. Been doing some research and am seriously considering changing her food to Blue Wilderness or one of the other more natural brands and while we're possibly changing, trying to determine when it is best to transition her to adult formulas.
Anyone have any feedback or suggestions on the Pro Plan to Blue switch and/or when to move her to adult food?

She is currently eating about 3 cups per day (1 cup per feeding) and if I switch her to Blue and/or to adult food should I feed her the same amount? 

Thanks for bearing with me!! I am a new Vizsla owner and we've had her since she was 11 weeks old. Trying to keep her busy and active and want to make sure we have the best food to match! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I always recommend http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
It helped me choose the food we've settled on. iirc, blue is a great food.

3 cups should be just about right. It is the same amount we feed our 20 month old, 44 pounder.
If she seems hungry all the time increase it by 1/2 cup per day, and if her stool is constantly soft, try decreasing 1/2 cup per day. Sometimes over-feeding can cause things to not digest properly.


I believe the norm for adult food is at 1 year, but we switched sometime around 6 or 7 months because we decided to start feeding a grain-free food that didn't come in a puppy formula.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Whenever you want. If the pup is fat, maybe right away!


----------

